# Shutter actuations



## plastii (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi there.

Is there a way to fine the number of shutter actuation on Canon 5D? I was looking for a while and can't find anything. Any software? On-camera menu?
I'm thinking about buying a used one but I would like to check the shutter count.

Thanks
Marek.


----------



## DannyB (Oct 1, 2008)

I was able to find mine through Flickr.  Just look at the details of your most recent uploaded photo.  I have heard this doesnt work for everyone but worth a shot.  I had a lot less than I thought


----------



## plastii (Oct 1, 2008)

This is not an option - I'm going to buy one so I need someting I can try while I'm looking at the camera.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 1, 2008)

The D50 embeds the shutter actuation info in the ExIF data, that's why it was visible on flickr.

The Canon 5D does not. As far as my quick google went there is a utility, it doesn't work very well on the 5D and gives wildly inconsistent results, and the only way to really know is to ask Canon's service department.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not sure about Canon... but with nikon FYI the release count resets if the cameras firmware has been updated...

I've also heard people talk about using opanda but not really sure...


----------



## plastii (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess there is not much I can do - thanks guys!


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 2, 2008)

So you're going to buy a used 5D and want to know how many actuations is on it?

Bring a CF card with you and take a picture. Insert the card onto you laptop or computer and look at the EXIF data on any one of 100 utilities that will display the EXIF data. Then you'll know.

I heard that some cameras can reset their counter by the user doing "something". I dunno what that something is nor whether the 5D is one that can though.


----------



## plastii (Oct 2, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> So you're going to buy a used 5D and want to know how many actuations is on it?
> 
> Bring a CF card with you and take a picture. Insert the card onto you laptop or computer and look at the EXIF data on any one of 100 utilities that will display the EXIF data. Then you'll know.
> 
> I heard that some cameras can reset their counter by the user doing "something". I dunno what that something is nor whether the 5D is one that can though.


 
I'll try that - thanks.


----------



## reg (Oct 5, 2008)

My Olympus has the actuation number in the file name.

:er:


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 5, 2008)

reg said:


> My Olympus has the actuation number in the file name.
> 
> :er:



Didn't you sell that Olympus?


----------



## reg (Oct 5, 2008)

I tried to.

As it turns out, everybody else hates Olympus more than I do. So I stopped hating Olympus.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 5, 2008)

reg said:


> I tried to.
> 
> As it turns out, everybody else hates Olympus more than I do. So I stopped hating Olympus.




baahaa... hate is so wasteful anyways...

well.... you coulda had a tuna melt...


----------



## dhilberg (Oct 6, 2008)

With my D80 I can find the number of shutter actuations with Opanda. Not sure if it works on a 5D but you can try.

Open up a photo in Opanda and scroll down to the bottom. There should be an entry labeled "Total Number of Shutter Releases for Camera." The next column over shows the total.


----------

